# Huh?  Snow? - Overnight Jan 30th  - WOAH!!!



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

Lionel writes 

"Feeling heavy snow squalls could line right up in the Bush MRG area. Counting what feel today, by tomorrow morning I think that area could see 5-10 inches of snow. Maybe even a touch more....honestly if these bands align just right could easily make a pow town."

 4 hours ago ·

I hope he's right!

NWS:
"..WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST
MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON CONTINUES THE WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY...UNTIL 4 AM EST MONDAY.

* LOCATIONS...THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS OF NEW YORK...INTO CENTRAL
  AND SOUTH-CENTRAL VERMONT...INCLUDING THE CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN
  PART OF THE CHAMPLAIN VALLEY.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW SHOWERS AND SNOW SQUALLS WITH AN
  EMBEDDED RUMBLE OF THUNDER POSSIBLE.

* ACCUMULATIONS...2 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW...WITH ISOLATED HIGHER
  AMOUNTS ACROSS THE MOUNTAINS OF CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN VERMONT.

* TIMING...AN ORGANIZED LINE OF SNOW SQUALLS ACROSS WEST-CENTRAL
  NEW YORK STATE AT 720 PM WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE AND DEVELOP EAST
  NORTHEASTWARD LATE THIS EVENING. SNOW SHOWERS WILL INCREASE IN
  INTENSITY ACROSS THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS BETWEEN 9 AND 11
  PM...AND ACROSS VERMONT BETWEEN 10 PM AND 2 AM. EMBEDDED SNOW
  SQUALLS DURING THIS PERIOD WILL CAUSE THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL
  RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR.

* IMPACTS...DANGEROUS DRIVING CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED WITH NEAR
  WHITEOUT CONDITIONS IN THE HEAVIER SNOW SQUALLS. IN
  ADDITION...TEMPERATURES FALLING BELOW FREEZING WILL RESULT IN
  ICY PATCHES AS SNOW INITIALLY MELTS AND REFREEZES ON ROAD
  SURFACES.
"

YES DEAR GOD, THERE IS A SANTA!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2012)

10 inches?  I'll believe it when I see it.  Nothing good happens this year, so I'm going with  the "standard" 2 to 3.


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2012)

They had a nice pic posted on their wall earlier


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

Resorts reporting 4-8" mid vt at 7am


----------



## noski (Jan 30, 2012)

billski said:


> Resorts reporting 4-8" mid vt at 7am


An honest 4-5" at my MRV house 1750' this morning.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

noski said:


> An honest 4-5" at my MRV house 1750' this morning.



Combine that with $13 tix Feb 1-3, use your $10 Liftopia card, you ski for three bucks!


----------



## noski (Jan 30, 2012)

billski said:


> Combine that with $13 tix Feb 1-3, use your $10 Liftopia card, you ski for three bucks!



Or Roll Back The Clock Day at MRG, $3.50 to ski the powder tomorrow!


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

noski said:


> Or Roll Back The Clock Day at MRG, $3.50 to ski the powder tomorrow!



Thank you very much.:-(  You will pound it all out before I arrive on Thursday!  :angry:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 30, 2012)

the mrg weather blog is very encouraging this morning.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

2knees said:


> the mrg weather blog is very encouraging this morning.


We will be there Fri-Sat-and/or Sunday.  Interleaving with Bush.

Big Ride Ski New England, Childrens Hospital at Dartmouth gig with cheap tix.


----------



## noski (Jan 30, 2012)

billski said:


> Thank you very much.:-(  You will pound it all out before I arrive on Thursday!  :angry:


FWIW, you can be assured I would never, ever do such a thing. Ever.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 30, 2012)

Prob going to be at the Bush on Sat...quick up Fri night after work and back Sat night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

ya ya ya good skiing to be had


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

2knees said:


> the mrg weather blog is veryencouraging this morning.



http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/               This is good very good


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 30, 2012)

About 5 inches on Burke so far and dumping currently.  Heading out to check it out shortly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2012)

noski said:


> An honest 4-5" at my MRV house 1750' this morning.





psyflyer said:


> About 5 inches on Burke so far and dumping currently.  Heading out to check it out shortly.



These are the kinds of "no bull" snow reports that I appreciate more than whatever the mountain puts out!   Years later, the real-time interconnectivity possibilities of the intertet still amaze me.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

Coles Pond, NEK Vermont.  A thing of beauty..


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/               This is good very good



Just in time for me to be arriving in Vermont.  To rip off (and edit) from Billski:  Big big Spring season incoming.  


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2012)

_*** The lack of consistently cold air and natural snow has many ski areas struggling to keep slopes open or in top condition from I-90 on south this season. The resorts have been making snow when possible, but at a price.
The lack of snow and cold in the Midwest, mid-Atlantic and southern New England is a double-edged sword. While inevitably municipalities, county and highway departments save tax dollars and people save money on heating costs, there are those who rely on winter storm cleanup dollars to help put food on the table.***_
Link: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/another-burst-of-warmth-for-wi/60901


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2012)

2knees said:


> the mrg weather blog is very encouraging this morning.



Thank God!! I'm watchnig the Superbowl in VT so I am jsut looking for a reason to take Monday off. A few inches of fresh would do just that.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> the mrg weather blog is very encouraging this morning.



and two days later it shits the bed.

this season sucks.  Yeah, i know, there are plenty of people who say it is what you make it and that's all fine and good but in my opinion this season sucks regardless of what you make it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> and two days later it shits the bed.
> 
> this season sucks.  Yeah, i know, there are plenty of people who say it is what you make it and that's all fine and good but in my opinion this season sucks regardless of what you make it.


His forecast for cold is good


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 1, 2012)

That Coles Pond pic is encouraging however it is still way behind...

Coles Pond Feb 24, 2009


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> His forecast for cold is good



it's better then what we've had but I was really feeling good after reading his blog sunday night,  Why I got my hopes up is beyond me.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> it's better then what we've had but I was really feeling good after reading his blog sunday night,  Why I got my hopes up is beyond me.



It sounds like they owe you now....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> It sounds like they owe you now....



:lol:  I'm not that self centered.  Just sick of the weather.  People at work today skipping around today delighting in the lack of winter.  Normally I'll roll with it, i enjoy the warmth too but not at a complete exclusion of winter.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> :lol:  I'm not that self centered.  Just sick of the weather.  People at work today skipping around today delighting in the lack of winter.  Normally I'll roll with it, i enjoy the warmth too but not at a complete exclusion of winter.



I've started a new retort.  "Weather's Pretty nice,huh?"  or "Nice and warm out there".  To which I say, "Yeah, that's too bad."
Dead silence, then a reply of something like, "oh yeah, you're a skier, huh?"

I learned that the hard way.  You have to stand up for your values.  It took me 25 years of just smiling and putting up with hot beach vacations with a tacit smile and no positive response.  I'm a bit slow.  

The most cruel form of punishment would be locking me on a cruise ship for a week.

I finally came out and said that I really dislike summer.  Now I finally get some consideration.  No support, just recognition.  They finally understand why I'm not that thrilled about an all-expense paid vacation to somewhere without snow.  

I drive them crazy when it gets up to forty and I say, "it sure it getting hot".  or when they say it's getting too cold, I say it's getting nice.

Pretty soon there will be no more weather discussions.  Ahem..

Hey, you have to stand up for what you believe in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2012)

O





billski said:


> I've started a new retort.  "Weather's Pretty nice,huh?"  or "Nice and warm out there".  To which I say, "Yeah, that's too bad."
> Dead silence, then a reply of something like, "oh yeah, you're a skier, huh?"
> 
> I learned that the hard way.  You have to stand up for your values.  It took me 25 years of just smiling and putting up with hot beach vacations with a tacit smile and no positive response.  I'm a bit slow.
> ...



So true i do but most of my coworkers know if they want accurate weather for cold or warm weekend they usually ask me i quite proud of getting one intern who ski west before to try Platty this winter


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> and two days later it shits the bed.
> 
> this season sucks.  Yeah, i know, there are plenty of people who say it is what you make it and that's all fine and good but in my opinion this season sucks regardless of what you make it.


I have found him to do that type of thing a bunch this year but to his defense its been a tough winter to call. Last Friday at the bush everybody was calling for rain during the day and not much snow the night before.. was not looking or sounding good......well they got 6 inches up top no rain and conditions were very good....Ya just don't know until you go!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> I have found him to do that type of thing a bunch this year but to his defense its been a tough winter to call. Last Friday at the bush everybody was calling for rain during the day and not much snow the night before.. was not looking or sounding good......well they got 6 inches up top no rain and conditions were very good....Ya just don't know until you go!



I dont blame him or any other weather person.  Hope i wasnt giving that impression.  Just pissed that what seemed so promising only 2 days ago is basically gone.  I was poised to use some sick days next week.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 1, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> I have found him to do that type of thing a bunch this year but to his defense its been a tough winter to call. Last Friday at the bush everybody was calling for rain during the day and not much snow the night before.. was not looking or sounding good......well they got 6 inches up top no rain and conditions were very good....Ya just don't know until you go!



I've been just as frustrated with the medium to long term data suggesting one thing and doing the complete opposite, so I can empathize with him as well.   Although, for last Friday's event, I Hope you're not broadbrushing it too much to suggest everyone was saying rain.  To be fair, we had half a foot for N VT with SB right at the mixing line with a shade under half a foot (2-5" I believe)--luckily the precip ended just as the mixing line was approaching them.  Probably splitting hairs--just sayin.  But I hear what you're saying--at this point, you just gotta go.  What happens, happens.  Heck, I'm simply heading out tomorrow no matter what today does to the conditions.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> I've been just as frustrated with the medium to long term data suggesting one thing and doing the complete opposite, so I can empathize with him as well.   Although, for last Friday's event, I Hope you're not broadbrushing it too much to suggest everyone was saying rain.  To be fair, we had half a foot for N VT with SB right at the mixing line with a shade under half a foot (2-5" I believe)--luckily the precip ended just as the mixing line was approaching them.  Probably splitting hairs--just sayin.  But I hear what you're saying--at this point, you just gotta go.  What happens, happens.  Heck, I'm simply heading out tomorrow no matter what today does to the conditions.


Your forecast was pretty much right on for Friday. There was from what I remember a calling for some rain during the day and that happened around 4:30 or so which made the day fantastic!  That was a tough one to call and you pretty much nailed it....Thanks again!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 1, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your forecast was pretty much right on for Friday. There was from what I remember a calling for some rain during the day and that happened around 4:30 or so which made the day fantastic!  That was a tough one to call and you pretty much nailed it....Thanks again!



Ah, ok.  Thanks!  Glad it worked out as decent as possible for what we had that day.  :beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> *and two days later it shits the bed.*
> 
> this season sucks.  Yeah, i know, there are plenty of people who say it is what you make it and that's all fine and good but in my opinion this season sucks regardless of what you make it.



That poor guy's had a rough time of predicting the weather this season.  I almost feel as bad for him as I do for us.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mon. & Tues. were sweet.


----------

